# Question about Barber and Company



## cspaur (Sep 21, 2012)

I was wondering if barber and company sells stock transfers of the american outfitters or fuco or southern heritage, dixie ect. I know they only sell dixie outfitters to licensed vendors. They say the price of stock transfers on their website but i couldnt find their selection of stock transfers. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Click the links....There are 100s if not 1,000s of designs on their website....


----------



## cspaur (Sep 21, 2012)

I seen those but i wasent sure if you had to be a licensed vendor. Do you just call them to order


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Cody.
We also stock most of the Barber designs.


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

They got really full of themselves with the Dixie Outfitters line. They have all kinds of restrictions and rules you have to follow if you sell them. If you have a store, they have to be in their own part of the store and can't share racks or displays with other t-shirts.

They started a big franchise hustle a few years back. Where you buy a territory and no one else in your area can sell them. I know a couple that run a t-shirt that did it.


----------

